# Alignment adjustment



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I replaced my front springs and A arms (67 lemans). Everything is back together and I'm driving it, but I'm not completely done yet messing with stuff yet and don't want to have a proffessional alignment. Its been about a year now so I think the springs have had time to "settle" a little if there is such a thing. I can see by looking at the front tires from the front of the car that the top of the passenger tire is leaning in slightly, and I would like to move the top of the tire out to have it stand more straight up and down. When I reassembled everything, I just put the same amount of shims back in the top A arm adjustment as were there when I took the old A arm off. Questions:

Do I remove shims to move the top of the tire out? And, should I make this adjustment with the weight of the car on the tire? 

It's going to be a pain with the ac compressor right in the way. Thanks, DD


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You can do an alignment on these cars with a framing square and some tape measures.

Yes, removing shims moves the top of the tire out... and you can usually sneak in through the fender well to do it.

BTW: For $200, Firestone will align the car and give you unlimited alignments for the life of the car, plus tire rotations


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks army. I'll check out firestone too. 

I'm thinking if I loosen the nuts with the weight on the tire, the shims will become loose and easy to remove?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It's not hard to do. Space can be at a premium...


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

This was not bad at all. Easy to do with weight on the wheels. Thanks Army.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67lemans said:


> This was not bad at all. Easy to do with weight on the wheels. Thanks Army.


I have a digital guage and I do mine at home, often.


----------

